# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Socket Asynchrone - Problme lors de surcharge

## NeoKript

Salut  tous,

j'ai un petit soucis avec un serveur (Socket Asynchrone), en fait lorsqu'un client envoie trop de donnes... Le serveur ne reoit pas tous mais seulement les X premiers paquets. Savez-vous d'o cela peut venir ? 

Dois-je repasser  un server synchrone avec Select et pile d'envoie / Rception pour que de tel dbit fonctionne ?



```

```


Merci d'avance

----------

